# Coco gooser



## goosetamer (Jun 3, 2016)

Crosscut Cocobola goose call with hand stippled hedge band and CA finish. 

Thanks for looking
Levi

Reactions: EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mabren2 (Jun 4, 2016)

Nice work, that thing is beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 4, 2016)

Levi, that is a beautiful caller. Well done indeed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 4, 2016)

That finish looks like glass, well done! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 4, 2016)

Nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (Jun 4, 2016)

outstanding call do you make your own inserts or use someone else's? do you have any sound clips of this?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 4, 2016)

Beautiful wood. Decadent finish! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## goosetamer (Jun 4, 2016)

@brown down i make everything down to even the guts. Here is a pic of my jig I made to even make my guts. No I do not have a sound file of this call but I can make one up.

Thanks
Levi

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 5, 2016)

That is a beauty of a call and the finish man is glass


----------



## SENC (Jun 5, 2016)

Gorgeous Levi, you do amazing work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

